# Name my filly!



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Bluey ?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Anna-Maria?


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Delilah? idk, she's really pretty though


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

Molly? (using the last part of her name)


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Sally
Blue Cheese
Isabella 

I knew an utterly adorable Arab gelding once named Blue Cheese. He was a real pocket pony xD


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is adorable. I can't wait for some better pictures. I think Ali (like the boxer) or Badger would suit her. If you could get her full registered name and that of both her parents, it would be much easier to tell exactly about the bloodlines. BUT, just judging from what you said in your post, she is cutting horse bred through and through. Peptoboonsmal is one of the leading cutting sires right now and if her daddy's name has badger in it, I will nearly bet he is Peppy San Badger bred. If these names are on opposite sides of her papers (one name on the dam's side and the other on the sire's) then she is double bred Mr. San Peppy. Those are some VERY good lines. Although be forewarned, I have heard that a lot of those old Boon Bar horses are really hard to train initially and tend to buck.

Here is a good site about Pepto
: : : Peptoboonsmal : : :


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I was really wrong about her registered name. :shock: It's actually Bo**** Pepto***. Her great-grandfather on her dad's side is Peppy Sand Badger. Her dad's name is Docsalena Badger, and her mom's name is Boons Jan. Her dad's parents are Star Chex Badger and Foxy Bueno Lena, and her mom's parents are Utopia Law Man and Boons Eagle.

Here's another picture of her:









I took some more with my phone, but they're too big to email, so now they're stuck on my phone. :evil:


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> She is adorable. I can't wait for some better pictures. I think Ali (like the boxer) or Badger would suit her. If you could get her full registered name and that of both her parents, it would be much easier to tell exactly about the bloodlines. BUT, just judging from what you said in your post, she is cutting horse bred through and through. Peptoboonsmal is one of the leading cutting sires right now and if her daddy's name has badger in it, I will nearly bet he is Peppy San Badger bred. If these names are on opposite sides of her papers (one name on the dam's side and the other on the sire's) then she is double bred Mr. San Peppy. Those are some VERY good lines. Although be forewarned, I have heard that a lot of those old Boon Bar horses are really hard to train initially and tend to buck.
> 
> Here is a good site about Pepto
> : : : Peptoboonsmal : : :


 I like Ali. I just found out that it's persian for blue, so it's really fitting for her. I'll try it out on her tomorrow. The guy I got her from said he thinks she'll be a really good reining horse. I don't ride western, but I guess I better start learning!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Boy, she is still covered up with cowhorse. Doc O'Lena was also a champion cutting stud and has produced many money earners. You have an extremely well bred horse right there. Judging from what of her confo I can see in that last pic, she is well built too. If the horse market takes a turn for the better, she would make one hell of a colt with the right stud.

However, just because she is bred for cutting and western work, there is nothing that says that is the job she needs.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with smrobs - you've got one hell of a cutting horse waiting to happen. She's dripping with cowhorse, and good ones.

Doc O'Lena, Peptoboonsmal, Peppy - those are great lines.

She's just gorgeous - really flashy color and well put together. What a gorgeous little girl.

What about Lena for a name?


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Boy, she is still covered up with cowhorse. Doc O'Lena was also a champion cutting stud and has produced many money earners. You have an extremely well bred horse right there. Judging from what of her confo I can see in that last pic, she is well built too. If the horse market takes a turn for the better, she would make one hell of a colt with the right stud.
> 
> However, just because she is bred for cutting and western work, there is nothing that says that is the job she needs.


The guy that I got her from he took her 1 year old full brother to a rodeo to get him used to the environment, and he said the colt just about drug him down to where the cows were. The guy that I got her from is a friend of mine and my horse mentor, and he already has a stud picked out to breed her to after we win a world championship. :lol: He has high hopes for her, and he even talked his sister, who works with a top reining trainer and is a and dressage trainer herself, into taking her and training her for a year.

On a sad note, though, her mom is getting put to sleep today. She's been lame off and on again for the past year or so, and it finally got so bad that she went down and they almost weren't able to get her back up again. They took her to the vet and got her x-rayed, and it turns out that part of her coffin bone had broken off and was floating around in her hoof and giving her abcesses, and the vet reccomended putting her down. :-(

edit: Oh, and she's definitely also going to go english as well. I want to learn how to ride western, but english is my calling.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is very sad about her mom. :''( I cry for them all. Good luck with your girl and I bet she will kick @$$ at whatever you ask her to do.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Blue Cheese lol. Its a fitting name lol


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> That is very sad about her mom. :''( I cry for them all. Good luck with your girl and I bet she will kick @$$ at whatever you ask her to do.


 Thanks! Her mom has a 6 or 7 week old stud colt, too. They pulled him off of her last night and now they're hoping he'll drink out of a bucket. I hope he ends up being ok. :-(


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, and as for names, I think I'm going to go with either Ali (pronounced Ally), or Celeste, which means blue in Italian. It's also the name of a porn star, though, so I don't know about that one.


----------



## ponygalmaddy (May 19, 2009)

lucianna
saffire
blue moon
moon dancer
delilaah
shivah
dazzle
dime
stardust


----------



## jaredmtucker (Mar 20, 2009)

xilikeggs0 -

'Celeste,' while meaning blue in Italian, is not the preferred or most commonly used word. 'Azzurro' is the preferred translation. 'Celeste' actually means 'heavenly' or 'heavenly body' - and trust me, the porn star isn't aptly named. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jaredmtucker (Mar 20, 2009)

Also - pretty horse.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought Pepsi


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

jaredmtucker said:


> xilikeggs0 -
> 
> 'Celeste,' while meaning blue in Italian, is not the preferred or most commonly used word. 'Azzurro' is the preferred translation. 'Celeste' actually means 'heavenly' or 'heavenly body' - and trust me, the porn star isn't aptly named.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Even better. Thanks!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

For anyone who cares: I finally got the rest of the pictures off of my phone and onto my computer. Here they are:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She sure is a looker. I love her facial markings, they are very unique.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

She's sooooo pretty. My favorite color =}


----------



## HorseLover09 (Jun 27, 2009)

Moon. Since she is grey like the moon


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Can someone delete this thread please?


----------



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses (Mar 2, 2010)

I think a good name is boons badger part of her mum name part of her dads name.
Or Badger Boons


----------



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses (Mar 2, 2010)

Why do you want to delete this thread You were asking people to try and name your filly.


----------

